# How Do You Guys Shave?



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

I used to look at shaving as a chore, then a couple of years ago I decided to buy a safety razor and a shave kit and go back to the old fashioned way of shaving. 

But how do the rest of you guys shave and what kinds of razors and shave creams do you prefer? What are your favorite aftershaves? 

I use a Merkur safety razor with Wilkinson blades. I use a sandalwood shave cream by Taylor of London, mixed with a boar-bristle in a stainless steel bowl. I usually do three passes on my face: first down, then side to side and then upwards. My aftershave is Pinaud Clubman. I get a very close shave with this setup and I actually look forward to shaving now, because I have made it into a ritual instead of a chore.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

I like the blades from http://www.harrys.com, they fit my face really well. What really surprised me was how much I like their shave gel. Even more surprising is that I like, and gasp, actually use the after shave balm (I rarely used any after shave product).


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

Still a semi chore for me. I'm up by 5:30 am and shave in the shower. I've found the trick is a lot of hot water before bringing out the razor. I use good quality triple blades (Schick). After shave is LaCoste. Only thing my big brother ever wore. I was with him when he died on Valentine's Day a year ago. So I use it exclusively as a remembrance. 

The term closer than brothers applies here. My best friend. We grew up together, worked together on my first job, raised Quarter horses, etc. 

I moved away but talked at least daily. Most of the time twice.

So shaving is a trip down memory lane every morning.


----------



## Slow Hand (Oct 4, 2015)

I use a safety razor with persona blades, love them. I also jumped into shaving with a straight razor too. It's a little scary and a sliced my face once, that hurt. The hardest part with the straight razor though, is sharpening it and getting a great edge.

I have about 8 of them now and send them in to get sharpened, still cheaper than buying the plastic blades and the shave is amazing. :grin2:.

Someday I'll learn how to sharpen my own, it doesn't look too hard. Here is a pic of a similar straight I have in my possesion. 











Do yourself a favor and give it a shot, I'm sure you'll really like it.

Badgerandblade.com is all about the shaving, check them out too. 

I get shaving soap from some guy in Texas, The Stirling Soap Company. He uses natural products and also makes regular bath soap bars. They are all different scents too, I like the anise (similar to black licorice) that I tried last year, had a little menthol for an icy cold feeling in the summer. 0

There's also this place called Whipped Dog straight razor sales where you can pick up a used vintage, reconditioned, sight unseen flawed razor that's been sharpened, for $28 and a sight unseen vintage razor with minor or no flaws for about $43 or a brand new one for a little over $100.

Don't be scared, it's fun and a new hobby. Maybe you can find some good ones at yard sales and what not.


----------



## Mr The Other (Feb 1, 2014)

Blade, no foam, soap or get and in the shower.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Slow Hand said:


> I use a safety razor with persona blades, love them. I also jumped into shaving with a straight razor too. It's a little scary and a sliced my face once, that hurt. The hardest part with the straight razor though, is sharpening it and getting a great edge.
> 
> I have about 8 of them now and send them in to get sharpened, still cheaper than buying the plastic blades and the shave is amazing. :grin2:.
> 
> ...


I have always wanted to try a straight razor but I have never had the guts. I see old straight razors at antique stores too. I will check out those sites you listed. Thanks!


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Marc878 said:


> Still a semi chore for me. I'm up by 5:30 am and shave in the shower. I've found the trick is a lot of hot water before bringing out the razor. I use good quality triple blades (Schick). After shave is LaCoste. Only thing my big brother ever wore. I was with him when he died on Valentine's Day a year ago. So I use it exclusively as a remembrance.
> 
> The term closer than brothers applies here. My best friend. We grew up together, worked together on my first job, raised Quarter horses, etc.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry you lost your brother. That makes it even more of sacred ritual.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Is there any other way other than Schick Quattro?

Always shave in a good hot shower using Nivvea bath soap and the Quattro!

Absolutely nothing better!

(Especially now that we have just acquired perpetual hot water out here at the Ranch!)*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

arbitrator said:


> *Is there any other way other than Schick Quattro?
> 
> Always shave in a good hot shower using Nivvea bath soap and the Quattro!
> 
> ...


That is my favorite cartridge razor. But geez those blades are expensive!


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

As little as possible, but I use a pretty cheap razor and use blade cartridges till they can't cut butter. 

It's fine because at my job i can show up with stubble. I don't let it get too long nowadays given that it's far too much gray. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

I bought an old safety razor at the flee market. I was just sick of paying so muck for replacement blades. Took about a week or so of nicks on my chin but now its easy peasy! I just buy cheap blades for it. The last pack I bought I got 100 for 4 dollars.

What's nice about the safety razor is if you have a stash or gotee the blade comes very close to the edge of the razor so keeping your edges of the gotee is eaiser than using a multi blade disposable because the blade starts about an 1/8 from the edge.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> That is my favorite cartridge razor. But geez those blades are expensive!


*Bandito: My son bought me one of those "As Seen on TV" devices called "Save-A-Blade," and it works spectacularly!

Using that device, I usually only buy about one sleeve of blades for my Schick razor annually!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Slow Hand (Oct 4, 2015)

bandit.45 said:


> I have always wanted to try a straight razor but I have never had the guts. I see old straight razors at antique stores too. I will check out those sites you listed. Thanks!


I really enjoy the straight shave, it's definitely not for when you're in a hurry though. Also, make sure there are no distractions, that's how I sliced my face. The granddaughter came in and tapped me on my leg to get my attention, ouch. I learned real quick to chose a time when she wasn't around, lol. 

I used to always get rash when I used the cartridges and would end up with bad cuts. Found badger and blade and found it may be do to a virus and was recommended to use a shave oil before shaving. I went to the safety razor at that point and haven't looked back. Maybe 2 years now. 

There's a section at badger and blade that many guys share what they find at antiques stores and yard sales and how they've restored them, some very nice blades in there. Perhaps you're sittin' on a gold mine.:wink2:


----------



## Spotthedeaddog (Sep 27, 2015)

I have beard, so just under bottom lip trim, and lower part of neck. I use cheap as possible, disposable razor, single blade - soap, in the shower. Normally get about 4 - 6 months out a each one. But then I don't have soft womanly skin to worry about....


----------



## GuyInColorado (Dec 26, 2015)

I like a little stubble, 5 o'clock shadow. So I have a groomer that I use every other day to cut it very short. I only cut it off all the time every once in a while to change it up. I haven't used a razor in 10 years, don't miss it!


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

I cannot grow a beard because I get ingrown hairs so badly. Even when I would shave with cartilage razors I would get ingrown hairs. Electric shavers? No way. Those make The problem twice as bad. When I started using safety razors my ingrown hairs went away.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Slow Hand said:


> I really enjoy the straight shave, it's definitely not for when you're in a hurry though. Also, make sure there are no distractions, that's how I sliced my face. The granddaughter came in and tapped me on my leg to get my attention, ouch. I learned real quick to chose a time when she wasn't around, lol.
> 
> I used to always get rash when I used the cartridges and would end up with bad cuts. Found badger and blade and found it may be do to a virus and was recommended to use a shave oil before shaving. I went to the safety razor at that point and haven't looked back. Maybe 2 years now.
> 
> There's a section at badger and blade that many guys share what they find at antiques stores and yard sales and how they've restored them, some very nice blades in there. Perhaps you're sittin' on a gold mine.:wink2:


I checked out Beard and Badger and it is a great site. I am looking at some stuff to buy. There is also a website called ShaveNation that has a lot of very cool shave products.


----------



## Palodyne (Mar 3, 2016)

When I was younger I wore a full beard. Now I have a Mustache, but I use BIC HYBRID 3 razor and Edge shave gel. It works really well for me.


----------



## foolscotton3 (Nov 13, 2014)

I use disposables, 3 blade design, a whal head to toe trimmer, and must use *witch hazel* to wash my face after.

Sent from my Z936L using Tapatalk


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

foolscotton3 said:


> I use disposables, 3 blade design, a whal head to toe trimmer, and must use *witch hazel* to wash my face after.
> 
> Sent from my Z936L using Tapatalk


I have witch hazel too that I often use. 

Another good way to clean and detox your face after shaving is with an alum bar. They are a bit hard to find nowadays, but you can order them online. You wet it and rub it in your face and it acts like an astringent. It stings a little. I use it right before I apply aftershave.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

I also have finally gone to Harry's . Very nice blade for the money . Those of you struggling with the price of the Quatro should give Harry's a try. I like Harry's shave cream but, I'm not giving up this 
C.O. Bigelow which is just a licenced copy of 
Proraso. Widely considered the best shave cream on the planet. If you have sensitive skin I would recommend it.

I had a chat with my Brother who shaves his whole face every day. He has recently gone from electric to Safety razor and brush. He is very happy with the change. As a contrast I have the goatee and shave 2 x a week.

Quite frankly if I was my Brother I would grow a full beard. He would say he shaves to keep his wife happy. But since she hasn't been "happy" for about 3 years, I would say it isn't working.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

i use a two blade razor, and shave IN THE SHOWER. Shave normally at first, and then shave opposite to the grain of the beard. comes out baby bottom smooth!

i recently went to a gel type shaving cream, seems to get a closer shave.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Mr. Nail said:


> He would say he shaves to keep his wife happy.


I sometimes feel like shaving is part of the foreplay, not that I'm complaining.


----------



## Malpheous (May 3, 2013)

I have a few nice safety razors for when I'm in a rush. I do love my cutthroat razors though. I'm on a full beard at the moment so it's mostly just a trim around for me lately.

For anyone wanting to try a straight razor but not wanting to unload a lot of cash, I'd recommend a stop at the local beauty supply. Locally we have a place my wife gets color from called Sally's(?). Lots of those places have a cheap straight razor that uses disposable blades. You just bend and snap a safety razor blade in half and load it in. Great inexpensive way to try it out. There's a few places online that offer a starter kit for just under $100 also. Inexpensive but quality starter razor with soap, brush, synthetic strop and lifetime sharpening.

I wouldn't recommend a vintage blade as a starter. Unless you're truly the adventurous type.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

I know I'm in the wrong place but wanted to sure you guys know it's important to DRY your razor. It helps keep it sharper longer. Don't just rinse and set to the side. 

I used to love to watch my Dad shave. He used merle norman's shave soap - it sat in a cool engraved silver holder with the brush he lathered up with. He used a safety razor, too.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

EnjoliWoman said:


> I know I'm in the wrong place but wanted to sure you guys know it's important to DRY your razor. It helps keep it sharper longer. Don't just rinse and set to the side.
> 
> I used to love to watch my Dad shave. He used merle norman's shave soap - it sat in a cool engraved silver holder with the brush he lathered up with. He used a safety razor, too.


*As did my old man! I remember being so damned envious of watching him shave and at the ripe old age of four, I was given my first lesson in the fine art of "shaving" by him, by letting me lather up my "peach fuzz" with the shaving lather from his mug and using an old, unbladed safety razor to perfect my shave! Right there "shaving" alongside him!

Memories!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Luvher4life (Jan 15, 2016)

I don't know what it's called, but the razor I use has 5 blades. I change out the cartridge about once a week, it may even last for 2 weeks at times. I've noticed that since I have changed to the 5 blade razor, it gets much closer, and the 5 o'clock shadow is no longer an issue. I shave every morning at the sink. I use Edge for sensitive skin shaving cream, rinse my blade under cold water every few strokes. As an aftershave, I use baking soda and cold water. I used to get heat bumps, razor burn, etc., but the baking soda and water eliminated that. I never could use an aftershave because it would make the razor burn worse, and also heat bumps. I have a neatly trimmed goatee, and shave around it.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Mr. Nail said:


> I also have finally gone to Harry's . Very nice blade for the money . Those of you struggling with the price of the Quatro should give Harry's a try. I like Harry's shave cream but, I'm not giving up this
> C.O. Bigelow which is just a licenced copy of
> Proraso. Widely considered the best shave cream on the planet. If you have sensitive skin I would recommend it.
> 
> ...


Tell your brother to grow a Jesus beard.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Luvher4life said:


> I don't know what it's called, but the razor I use has 5 blades. I change out the cartridge about once a week, it may even last for 2 weeks at times. I've noticed that since I have changed to the 5 blade razor, it gets much closer, and the 5 o'clock shadow is no longer an issue. I shave every morning at the sink. I use Edge for sensitive skin shaving cream, rinse my blade under cold water every few strokes. As an aftershave, I use baking soda and cold water. I used to get heat bumps, razor burn, etc., but the baking soda and water eliminated that. I never could use an aftershave because it would make the razor burn worse, and also heat bumps. I have a neatly trimmed goatee, and shave around it.


I love the convenience of cartridge blades like the ones you describe (Shick, Gillette) but because of the way those blades cut my beard hair I get in-grown hairs. I read that the reason a safety razor reduces rash and in-growns is because it cuts the hairs at a steeper angle and for some reason they do not get down under the derma as easily as hairs cut with a multi-blade cartridge, which cut at a flatter angle. It has to do with the geometry of the blade.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

arbitrator said:


> *As did my old man! I remember being so damned envious of watching him shave and at the ripe old age of four, I was given my first lesson in the fine art of "shaving" by him, by letting me lather up my "peach fuzz" with the shaving lather from his mug and using an old, unbladed safety razor to perfect my shave! Right there "shaving" alongside him!
> 
> Memories!*
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You know Arb, if you think about it, shaving is the ONLY ritual that men are not forced to share with women in this day and age. Shaving is our last hold-out to male exclusivity.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

EnjoliWoman said:


> I know I'm in the wrong place but wanted to sure you guys know it's important to DRY your razor. It helps keep it sharper longer. Don't just rinse and set to the side.
> 
> I used to love to watch my Dad shave. He used merle norman's shave soap - it sat in a cool engraved silver holder with the brush he lathered up with. He used a safety razor, too.


Very true. Good tip, and thank you. 

Women are welcome here. Just don't get too uppity, or start talking about pits or legs.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> You know Arb, if you think about it, shaving is the ONLY ritual that men are not forced to share with women in this day and age. Shaving is our last hold-out to male exclusivity.


*Shaving faces with my significant female other is not exactly a pastime that I'd like to share!

Don't really care for women with goatees!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

I shave with a mountain


----------



## Luvher4life (Jan 15, 2016)

bandit.45 said:


> I love the convenience of cartridge blades like the ones you describe (Shick, Gillette) but because of the way those blades cut my beard hair I get in-grown hairs. I read that the reason a safety razor reduces rash and in-growns is because it cuts the hairs at a steeper angle and for some reason they do not get down under the derma as easily as hairs cut with a multi-blade cartridge, which cut at a flatter angle. It has to do with the geometry of the blade.


Yes, it's not for everyone. Before I started using the sensitive skin shaving cream with aloe, and using baking soda for after shave, I used to get razor burn and heat bumps. Sometimes those heat bumps would end up being in-grown hairs. I rarely get those now, thank God. Those things are unsightly, not to mention can be painful at times. The worst time was when I would sweat. When I sweat now I barely feel it, even if I just finished shaving.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

I use the Gillette Fusion Razor (or whatever the latest one is) along with Gillette Sensitive Skin Shaving gel. Post shave I just use moisturizer (can't remember brand, but for very sensitive skin). I typically shave before bed (I shower a second time each day after I get home from work) so I don't want any heavy fragrance type smells on my face. 

I don't like shaving in the morning b/c my skin is sensitive and prefer not to go outdoors right after. Plus, my wife really likes the feeling of my face clean shaven, something she wouldn't get to experience if I shaved in the morning but definitely at night


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Haven't shaved since October of 2014. When I did, though, I'd go over everything w/ trimmers, have a hot shower, and then shave w/ whatever multi-bladed monster I happened to have handy at the time.

If I were to resume shaving at some point, I think I'd invest a bit of money into something nicer.

Given how much Mrs. Gus seems to like the beard, though, I don't see it happening. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

GusPolinski said:


> Haven't shaved since October of 2014. When I did, though, I'd go over everything w/ trimmers, have a hot shower, and then shave w/ whatever multi-bladed monster I happened to have handy at the time.
> 
> If I were to resume shaving at some point, I think I'd invest a bit of money into something nicer.
> 
> ...


I admire a guy who can grow a good beard. I can't.


----------



## MarriedDude (Jun 21, 2014)

I use disposable blades. Bic, i'm pretty sure. They change. Razors are one of those things that appear in the cupboard. I don't question it. 

MrsMarriedDude typically shaves me. She does the mustache and goat trim then shaves me. Catches the ear hair as well and trims up the neck if needed. 

When we aren't together -I shave every few days. When we are together it's everyday.


----------



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

Kiss My Face and Gillette Fusion works for me.


----------



## Acoa (Sep 21, 2012)

I used to use the cartridge razors and edge shave gel. I would frequently skip shaving for multiple days as it dried out my skin. 

A few months ago I purchased a nice Merkur double edge safety razor, fine badger hair brush and a set of oil, cream and balm. I'll never go back to the cartridge. It does take longer than shaving with a cartridge, but I do like the ritual. I take my morning shower, the dry off everywhere but my face as I soak my brush and get the oil and cream ready. 

It's also fun to play with different scents using various combinations of pre-shave oils, cream (or soap) and after shave balm. My skin doesn't dry out and I have a light scent that lasts but doesn't hang around me like a fog.

I have very fine hair and sensitive skin, the cartridge was fast, but not as close a shave as I get with the safety razor. 1 hour after shaving with the cartridge had similar stubble to 24 hours after shaving with the safety razor.


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

I have some kind of electric razor with the three round heads; it's quick and easy, and I just slosh on whatever somebody gets me at Christmas.

That doesn't sound as exciting as some of the others, does it?


----------



## The Middleman (Apr 30, 2012)

CharlieParker said:


> I like the blades from http://www.harrys.com, they fit my face really well. What really surprised me was how much I like their shave gel. Even more surprising is that I like, and gasp, actually use the after shave balm (I rarely used any after shave product).


I agree with you. I found Harry's about 2 years ago and they have the best product. Razor is great, lasts long. The shave "cream", not foam, is easy on the face and works well with a Badger Brush. Great Shave at a fair price. Highly recommend!

I only shave with a blade on the weekends. I use an Norelco electric during the week.


----------



## Haiku (Apr 9, 2014)

Shaving is a pain. I use a safety razor with oil, shaving cream/brush, and a post shave cream. It's the closest most comfortable shave I've found. I do that about twice a week and between those times I either say the heck with it or lop the tops with an electric.


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> Very true. Good tip, and thank you.
> 
> Women are welcome here. Just don't get too uppity, or start talking about pits or legs.


What if they come in here and want to talk about trimming "down there"? >

For myself I hate shaving. Pain in the ass. Like a few others here I can get away with stubble so I just use a trimmer with no guard to get it down really short. Pleases the wife and pleases myself as I cant stand the feel of longer hair on my lip. I could probably rock an Amish beard if I could grow one. But on the upper lip just bugs the sh!t out of me.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Acoa said:


> I used to use the cartridge razors and edge shave gel. I would frequently skip shaving for multiple days as it dried out my skin.
> 
> A few months ago I purchased a nice Merkur double edge safety razor, fine badger hair brush and a set of oil, cream and balm. I'll never go back to the cartridge. It does take longer than shaving with a cartridge, but I do like the ritual. I take my morning shower, the dry off everywhere but my face as I soak my brush and get the oil and cream ready.
> 
> ...


I just ordered two different soaps from Proraso. They come in their own bowl with screw on lid. I also ordered a sampler kit of Col. Conk shave soaps. Git them both coming from Amazon. 

I like to experiment with different after shaves too. I lean towards the sandalwood scents. I have some Art of Shaving and Proraso after shaves that I like a lot. But when it comes down to it my favorite is Pinaud Clubman. It has witch hazel in it and it smacks you around when you splash it on. I like the way it makes my face feel. And it smells just like an old barber shop. It really smells great. And you can get it from any Wallgreens for $8.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Middle of Everything said:


> What if they come in here and want to talk about trimming "down there"? >


Only if they post pics.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

The Middleman said:


> I agree with you. I found Harry's about 2 years ago and they have the best product. Razor is great, lasts long. The shave "cream", not foam, is easy on the face and works well with a Badger Brush. Great Shave at a fair price. Highly recommend!
> 
> I only shave with a blade on the weekends. I use an Norelco electric during the week.


I still have my Norelco electric. I bought it because you can use it in the shower and it has a car charger. Great for keeping with you in case you get stuck at an airport or have to shave before a business meeting or something. But if I use it too much I get ingrown hairs really bad.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

I don't shave my face, but I do shave my head. I used to use a Gillette Mach-3 and a Fusion. Both did a good job but the cartridges got pretty pricey. I now get my razors from Dollar Shave Club and it works out pretty well. I shave my head once a week and I always have a brand new blade. My wife uses the leftovers. Saves us tons.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

I tried Dollar Shave Club a few years ago. I found the cartridges too clunky to fit my face. But on your head I see that working well.


----------



## The Middleman (Apr 30, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> I still have my Norelco electric. I bought it because you can use it in the shower and it has a car charger. Great for keeping with you in case you get stuck at an airport or have to shave before a business meeting or something. But if I use it too much I get ingrown hairs really bad.


I have the same issue if I shave with a blade every day; even Harry's. That's why I alternate, electric Monday's through Friday's blades on the weekends.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

CharlieParker said:


> I tried Dollar Shave Club a few years ago. I found the cartridges too clunky to fit my face. But on your head I see that working well.


Not sure if intentional, but that was an amazing burn. LOL


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Fozzy with all that fuzzy fur you must go through blades like a sandpaper banshee.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

The Middleman said:


> I have the same issue if I shave with a blade every day; even Harry's. That's why I alternate, electric Monday's through Friday's blades on the weekends.


It's amazing how every guy has different skin and has to adjust his shaving habits accordingly.


----------



## Acoa (Sep 21, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> I just ordered two different soaps from Proraso. They come in their own bowl with screw on lid. I also ordered a sampler kit of Col. Conk shave soaps. Git them both coming from Amazon.
> 
> I like to experiment with different after shaves too. I lean towards the sandalwood scents. I have some Art of Shaving and Proraso after shaves that I like a lot. But when it comes down to it my favorite is Pinaud Clubman. It has witch hazel in it and it smacks you around when you splash it on. I like the way it makes my face feel. And it smells just like an old barber shop. It really smells great. And you can get it from any Wallgreens for $8.


I'll have to try the Clbuman. I typically lean toward using an alum block if I draw any blood, so I stay away from the astringent after shaves and tend to use balms. But I do like bergamot as a top note. I have a nice cologne with bergamot as an undertone and it fades too fast. I'm trying to find a way to get the bergamot to linger. I suppose I could switch to drinking earl gray tea. lol. 

I like sandalwood too, mixes nice with cedar or pine for a strong outdoorsy scent. But you have to be careful or that one can get too strong. I like it if someone smells it if they whisper in my ear or give me a hug, but they should barely notice it if I'm standing in the elevator with them. 

The lemon from art of shaving is one of my favorites. Bulldog's Original Shave Gel and aftershave balm are also very good. 

I've tried Taylor of Old Bond Street, both the sandalwood and 'lemon and lime', and didn't care for either. The fragrance was okay, but they didn't lather very well.


----------



## Deguello (Apr 3, 2015)

I almost always shave in the shower,I use a Shick Quattro,dammed expensive,thought about a straight razor.I spent a lot of time at the
University of Science Music and Culture, (USMC)so I out of habit shave really close.


----------



## Deguello (Apr 3, 2015)

bandit.45 said:


> Only if they post pics.


I wouldn't mind if my W wanted to shave or trim below the belt,but I get to return the favor
I'm not going to hold my breath,just one of my fantasy's, she has no fantasy's.


----------



## Broken at 20 (Sep 25, 2012)

For the face: preshave oil, take it off with a hot towel, lather, straight razor shave, and if I need to, lather again, straight razor shave again. Then after shave oil. 
Takes me about 30-45 minutes, but keeps me looking good for about 4 days. 

If I'm in a rush, usually just a safety razor in the shower. 


For below the belt, I use an electric razor.


----------



## bbdad (Feb 11, 2013)

I just use a Gillette Mach 3 in the shower. I keep a couple disposables in the truck. I can honestly drive shave without much irritation if i miss spots.


----------



## Tortdog (May 2, 2016)

Warm washcloth over my face... Kind of hard for me to grow much facial hair..


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Broken at 20 said:


> For the face: preshave oil, take it off with a hot towel, lather, straight razor shave, and if I need to, lather again, straight razor shave again. Then after shave oil.
> Takes me about 30-45 minutes, but keeps me looking good for about 4 days.
> 
> If I'm in a rush, usually just a safety razor in the shower.
> ...


I'm in awe of guys who straight razor shave. I don't have the guts.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

bbdad said:


> I just use a Gillette Mach 3 in the shower. I keep a couple disposables in the truck. I can honestly drive shave without much irritation if i miss spots.


Shaving in the shower gives the best shave I think. I think it has to do with the steam.


----------



## 2ndchanceGuy (Sep 28, 2015)

Electric !


----------



## Kivlor (Oct 27, 2015)

I inherited a my grandfather's straight razor, and I use it when I'm not in a hurry. I alternate shaving creams, right now my lather is sandalwood scented, from Art of Shaving. Boars head brush, a ceramic bowl; I boil the water, pour some into the cream, let it heat up, then lather on. 3 passes, first with the grain, second and third are across the grain (from different directions). 

If I'm in a rush, I keep some cheap razors, use hot water from the tap and just go as quick as possible.


----------



## Kraquin (May 6, 2016)

I have a two blade Bic plastic razor in my shower. I lather my face up with the same soap I use on my body and have at it. Done in 30 seconds. Cheap too.


----------



## Slow Hand (Oct 4, 2015)

bandit.45 said:


> I'm in awe of guys who straight razor shave. I don't have the guts.


Sure you do, just keep 'em where they're at, don't cut yourself. 

But seriously, it's not that hard, I only sliced my face once and not very deep. It's all in the angle and a sharp blade is a must, you will feel the tugging and it hurts a bit, but a nice sharp blade is heaven. 

I watched many YouTube videos and practiced on a few balloons too, ha ha. Give it a shot, just do one side of your face until you get comfortable, or just one cheek to start. It's quite therapeutic if you set the mood with candles and music, very relaxing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

Super thick beard. Pop used to say you could grow cantaloupe in it. Gillette Fusion five blade. Got lots of life out of them.... XW would use them after blades were too dull for me.

XW was at one time a stylist... got me a Wahl trimmer. I would sometimes let it grow out to the BSC guy on Hangover length. I would use it to "knock the tops off" before shaving. 

Shaving in shower is best if time permits.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> I used to look at shaving as a chore, then a couple of years ago I decided to buy a safety razor and a shave kit and go back to the old fashioned way of shaving.
> 
> But how do the rest of you guys shave and what kinds of razors and shave creams do you prefer? What are your favorite aftershaves?
> 
> I use a Merkur safety razor with Wilkinson blades. I use a sandalwood shave cream by Taylor of London, mixed with a boar-bristle in a stainless steel bowl. I usually do three passes on my face: first down, then side to side and then upwards. My aftershave is Pinaud Clubman. I get a very close shave with this setup and I actually look forward to shaving now, because I have made it into a ritual instead of a chore.


The last time I had a really bad slip with the 'safety' razor my wife after she helped stem the flow of blood she bought me an electric razor.

No more sliced Matt! Hurrah! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Walgreens sells those styptic pencils at the shaving section. I have a couple and they work really well at stopping bleeders when you nick yourself. I also bought an alum bar from Amazon and I wet that down and mop my face with it before I apply aftershave. It staunches blood flow from small nicks too.


----------



## NotEasy (Apr 19, 2015)

Electric only. Shaved with various razors, but they all shaved skin too. Reading this makes me want to try again.


----------



## Randy52 (Oct 15, 2011)

I recently went back to a blade after some 20 years with a Panasonic wet/dry shaver. I am now using a Gilette Mach 3 cartridge. Instead of foam or gel or soap, I use some stuff called "Shave Secret" which is a liquid that really wets the skin. The shave is very close with fewer nicks and bumps. For those who shave areas below the belt, it is also excellent for use "down there." Available at WalMart for about $3 per bottle.


----------



## phazari (Jun 5, 2016)

I shave my entire head and face (sans eyebrows of course) in the shower with body wash and a disposable razor (the orange single-blade ones you get a small bag of for $5). I never used the Mach-8 or whatever they're called. Usually have to do it two to three times a week... it grows fast for me.


----------



## sidney2718 (Nov 2, 2013)

bandit.45 said:


> It's amazing how every guy has different skin and has to adjust his shaving habits accordingly.


Yeah, and it changes with age.

I shave with an electric razor. When I went to college I started using a safety razor, shaving cream, a brush, mixing bowl, the whole thing.

Later, life became more hectic and I cut it down to a canned lather and a saftey razor.

Then life became even more hectic and I switched to just plain soap lather.

These all worked more or less well. But at some point I switched to an electric razor and have used one for the last 30 years or so.

I know, I'm a heretic.


----------



## knobcreek (Nov 18, 2015)

Not nearly as fancy as the OP I use Gillette blades, shave cream (whatever is cheapest at CVS), and Clubman Pinaud after-shave. I still hate doing it daily. If I let it grow in a little I enjoy trimming the beard and shaving the neckline and cheek line to clean me up.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

knobcreek said:


> Not nearly as fancy as the OP I use Gillette blades, shave cream (whatever is cheapest at CVS), and Clubman Pinaud after-shave. I still hate doing it daily. If I let it grow in a little I enjoy trimming the beard and shaving the neckline and cheek line to clean me up.


If I do it right I can get a close enough shave with my safety razor that I can skip a day. But it takes preparation and more time to do.


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

This is what I have been using for the past year or so:

Philips Norelco Shaver 4600

It does a pretty good job without much difficulty.

(Before that I just let my beard grow and trimmed it once in awhile.)


----------

